# PainStation, a PS1 paint job.



## Soylent Joe (Oct 20, 2010)

So I picked up an original PlayStation about a month ago at a yard sale for $5. It worked fine, but had some discoloration on it from cigarette smoke (I assume) so I wanted to paint it, and that's what I did.

The whole unit was taken apart (it's very simple) and I used a combination of matte black for the top, glossy black for the bottom and buttons, and some red gloss for the power.

I may or may not be done with it. A diagonal red stripe going from the disc area to the edge may give it a bit more pizzaz. The matte black is also pretty fragile, it's easily scratched off. It needs some sort of sealer I guess.

















It plays CD's like a boss, but I haven't played any game in it yet as I have no games or a controller (I'm taking donations though ) The controller connected in the picture is a DDR pad I got with the console 





Thoughts?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 20, 2010)

looks great ... just get some sealer and put 3-4-5 coats on and you will be good to go.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone know a way to get that smudge off of the lid before I seal it? My dad touched it with a wet finger while it was still curing/drying. The smudge won't come off with any rubbing cloth.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, nice to see another black PS1 (mine's all black though, and doesn't work anymore - I only emulate my games in the PC).

It came with a dance pad? Better get a Dance Dance Revolution (4th mix is the latest PS version of the game iirc) then and break a sweat lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 20, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Wow, nice to see another black PS1 (mine's all black though, and doesn't work anymore - I only emulate my games in the PC).
> 
> It came with a dance pad? Better get a Dance Dance Revolution (4th mix is the latest PS version of the game iirc) then and break a sweat lol



 Yeah the old guy just happened to have a dance pad with it, but nothing else besides the cords and a memory card. I'll look for the game but it seems like PS1 games that are worth anything are getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 20, 2010)

my cousin has the ps1 mod chip + 30+ games lol


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Anyone know a way to get that smudge off of the lid before I seal it? My dad touched it with a wet finger while it was still curing/drying. The smudge won't come off with any rubbing cloth.



You are S.O.L.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 20, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> You are S.O.L.



Yeah I'd probably have to put another coat on the lid if I want it gone. No big problem though, it's not that noticeable.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 20, 2010)

change the cd rom to blue ray


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Oct 20, 2010)

*Amazon.com has a lot of Playstation Games*



Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah the old guy just happened to have a dance pad with it, but nothing else besides the cords and a memory card. I'll look for the game but it seems like PS1 games that are worth anything are getting harder and harder to find.



I can't get a link to work for the playstation category but just do a search on amazon.com for playstation and you will find a lot of games.

They have hardware, too. Here is a good universal gamepad.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002H5U48Y/?tag=tec06d-20

They also have available used original gamepads, too.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00002DHER/?tag=tec06d-20

Happy hunting!!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 20, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> change the cd rom to blue ray



Yeah, I bet that'd work very well with the 33MHz processor and 640x480 maximum resolution


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, even the screen you have is great with that resolution


----------

